# Servlet File Upload (API oder JSPSmart download)



## Stroker89 (15. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand zufällig eine gute API mit der es möglich ist ein Fileupload (Bilder) über ein Servlet zu realisieren?

Ich bin auf JSPSmart gestoßen, aber die Seite von denen ist leider Offline  und ich finde nirgends eine Download Quelle . Hat das zufällig noch jemand rumliegen? 

Gruß martin


----------



## mvitz (15. Dez 2010)

Evtl: FileUpload - Using FileUpload


----------



## Stroker89 (15. Dez 2010)

Weißt du zufällig ob das ganze auf dem Glassfish läuft weil das wird ja denk ich mal für den Tomcat sein?

Gruß


----------



## mvitz (15. Dez 2010)

Das ganze setzt auf der Servlet API auf und die muss jeder Java Webserver/Application Server implementieren, insofern muss das auch auf dem Glassfish funktionieren.


----------



## Stroker89 (15. Dez 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort


----------

